

Privacy on the Web? No, Thank You.  - qhoxie
http://gigaom.com/2008/10/03/privacy-on-the-web-no-thank-you/

======
pelle
This is ridiculous. Privacy is extremely important.

As application developers it is our responsibility to worry about privacy.
Even if we are given an apparent free pass by the majority of our users.

In most instances if we think about it, we can create our application in a way
that protects the privacy and security of our users.

It appears that SkyDeck actually does encrypt their users data. Although the
aren't particularly explicit about how they do it.

Nonetheless they should not be asking for users account username and
passwords.

